# Droid Incredible 2 Messaging issues



## GeneralCaptain (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a Droid Incredible 2. I use the Go SMS PRO messaging app because I like it better than the normal messaging app. So I am trying to figure out if these glitches are: bugs in the app or the phone or my girlfriend's company. My girlfriend is on TMobile and we text a lot. She is the only person I'm aware of that has these issues when texting me. Sometimes she will receive my message but the message will have combined together with a message I had sent weeks or months beforehand, and it will remove the half of the message that it replaces. So she gets a text that is very confusing. Also, in order to send her a picture that will go through, I must send the picture twice. And sometimes the same goes for downloading a picture sent from her. Other times I will receive a message she sent one time, multiple times. Also, my phone breaks up any message sent from her that is over two pages long. It just really gets annoying sometimes. Is there anything to do about any of these things? Thanks


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

You could try another third party application for messaging. I personally use Handcent, and I love it.

See if handcent gives you the same issues - or just uninstall Go SMS and see if you are still experiencing the same issues.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.handcent.nextsms&hl=en


----------

